# Another Snow Goose Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just clearing out some old footage - enjoy.

If you want to watch it in it's best quality, go to the link below and hit the red "HQ" button in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Another great morning North of the Border! Film quality is awesome!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

two months from today I'll be back in Saskatchewan........that will be 13 years in a row.......only a month until duck season opens here in Ontario......let's get shootin'


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet video!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Vid. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

The video is good but my only complaint is that PJ doesn't get more face time. His commentary was excellent, but in the end I was left wanting more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Van Wey said:


> His commentary was excellent, but in the end I was left wanting more.


I feel that way every time we get together to hunt....we're always left wanting more. :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Van Wey said:
> 
> 
> > His commentary was excellent, but in the end I was left wanting more.
> ...


Ok now you guys are stretching it.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Simply Phenomenal. Nice video work, cant wait till spring snows 2010 in MO. :beer:


----------



## ZJP (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome video. I am looking into buying a nice camera to start filming our hunts. What kind of camera were you using for this video? Any other models you suggest?

Thanks,


----------

